# 1 or 2 of Frags Babies?



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Ok guys, I need some help with this one, cos I am at a loss. 
I spoke to the lady (Julie) at the RSPCA who is the best bunny person I know to ask her wether she thought it would be better to have 2 babies(litter sisters) or the BEW(Kimba) and a neutered male from rescue. She said she really wouldnt like to say, maybe the male cos less hormones, but then the other 2 get on well so could take offence at another male and gang up on him. The girls on the other hand could fight as they get older.

She gave me the number of a man called Alan who really knows his stuff, and I spoke to him this evening. He basically said "if it aint broke, don't fix it" but I have got my heart set on Kimba, so at least 1 is coming here! I asked what would be better and he wouldnt say either way, said both could cause problems. He did say that if I have the back-up of a good breeder, and if I have the nerve and realise what trouble they could cause, try and if it doesnt work, I have somewhere for them to go.

But I still dunno about litter sisters? I have 2 nethies who I think were litter sisters, they were together at 8 weeks anyway, and they are getting on fine, on the other hand I know of sisters that fight.
I also have the problem of the rescue red tape - I want to introduce the 2 new ones at the same time, so I dont get a hirachy(sp?) and then have to do it again!

Frags doesnt want to say either way cos she hasn't bonded anyone yet, lol.

Help!

*Heidi*


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

You obviously have your heart set on him, so get him hun x

I would also say get the two girls from frags too if you have the room. It would be a shame to split them up (even tho i want one )

I am sure it would work out, but if not then i know frags would have the girls back without a doubt


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I cant have Frankie which was the lop boy I liked, he's reserved, I havn't looked at any other boys.

Kimba is the BEW, she has a name already! The other of Frags's is BE Agouti. If you look on the website under rabbits available, the agouti on there 

I think I will proberly end up with the 2 girls, but with people telling me its not a great idea but then other saying ok.
I am hoping with the 2 it will be less stressful bonding them as they will have another rabbit they actually know.

People told me I was mad bonding the 5 but it worked! Mad works in this house.

*Heidi*


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> People told me I was mad bonding the 5 but it worked! Mad works in this house.
> 
> *Heidi*


People tell me i am mad to have 8 :lol:

You'll be fine hun. I am sure


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I tell you ur mad to have 8 don't I! lol

I am bringing a hutch and a dog crate home from work 2moro, just incase the runs don't turn up!

*Heidi*


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> I tell you ur mad to have 8 don't I! lol
> 
> I am bringing a hutch and a dog crate home from work 2moro, just incase the runs don't turn up!
> 
> *Heidi*


Wanna know a secret??

I am taking two babies soon... They will be 7 weeks then  shhhh


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

Having bred many frenchies and still keep them now i know from experience that two litter mates always end up falling out around the age of 6/7 months so if you go for the girls you do need to be prepared for this.
Was it Alan Glickman you spoke to cos if so his stud male frenchie is one of my babies


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

My two are litter sisters. I spayed them as soon as I could to prevent the hormones taking over (i think they were around 5 months old). They are great together now, they are nearly 3 years old.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Heidi, take as long as you need to decide.
As said before no matter what happens i always take back my rabbits that are not getting on in there homes, so however many you take if it dont work out i am happy to help out.
The BEW is yours 100% and i still have the agouti girl on reserve for you, i have had enquires for her but i have told them she is temp reserved so im not worried if you dont take her so dont feel obliged to give me an answer quickly x


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

toddy said:


> Having bred many frenchies and still keep them now i know from experience that two litter mates always end up falling out around the age of 6/7 months so if you go for the girls you do need to be prepared for this.
> Was it Alan Glickman you spoke to cos if so his stud male frenchie is one of my babies


They will if they arent spayed.

Litter sisters once spayed should be fine but I'd wait until they were done and settled down before introducing a male, you could end up with three seperate rabbits otherwise. If the girls start to squabble before they are old enough to be spayed you may need to seperate and rebond them.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Lol, I have until tomorrow to decide really, lol! As I am coming over to you! I know there is no problem with you having 1 or them back which is great I just dont want injuries! 
My 2 nethies are litter sisters and they have always been fine together, and with the boys. So I know they can get on. 

It wasn't Alan Glickman, this Alan had a rescue from what I can make out.

I am worried about putting one little girl in with 4 adults, which is why I am thinking of the 2, because they have back up. 

I think I will fall in love with the Agouti when I pick up Kimba anyway, so I think that my heart will win out on that one!

*Heidi*


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> I think I will fall in love with the Agouti when I pick up Kimba anyway, so I think that my heart will win out on that one!
> 
> *Heidi*


Sucker!  :001_tt2: :lol:


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Me and my work friend have been trying to think of a name for her today!
Do you think really that my minds made up!?

*Heidi*


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> Me and my work friend have been trying to think of a name for her today!
> Do you think really that my minds made up!?
> 
> *Heidi*


LOL id say bring a few boxes as i have lots of babies here and you might want them all


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Lol, I know I have to stick to 2! Plus my OH is with me so he will stop me, damn it! lmao

*Heidi*


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Dont look at the Dwarf lops then  they are soooooooooooooo CUTE!

Damn wish i could find my camera!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Lol! I bet they are! I have more of a soft spot for the frenchies tho! You got Lily's litter left? Cant remember if she had them before or after Clover.

*Heidi*


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Lily's were before Clover and i only have her daughter Cala here, she is a STUNNER and you will love her! She is my biggest frenchie i bred myself so had to keep her + she has blue eyes


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Ah, ok, its hard to keep track! So you have Clover's litter, a dwarf lop litter, any others!? lol

*Heidi*


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

No thats it  ..... for now


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

lol, so I am keeping fairly current with it!

Just looking for names for the Agouti, nothings really really jumped out at me, but there are loads I like.

*Heidi*


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> lol, so I am keeping fairly current with it!
> 
> Just looking for names for the Agouti, nothings really really jumped out at me, but there are loads I like.
> 
> *Heidi*


Just had an email from a lady who is having theyre brother and they are calling him Basil as i live in Basildon lol
Ive started naming my lot begining with C  i have...
Clover
Clay
Cam
Coal
Cala


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

so hard to keep up with whats going on in your shed these days lol


----------

